# Sunday morning - (Tweed coast Snapper) - Kingscliff



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm checking out the offshore possibilities tomorrow morning.

Theres a solid 6-8ft swell running so the plan is to try and find a viable launch spot and hook into quality snapper on softs.

Meet at Kingscliff and we'll take it from there.

If the swell is too big for offshore, pack a light rod and we can re-assess the options.


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Have fun.Hope the swell drops.I was surfing down at lenox,and got some solid,choppy 6ft bombs.got worked a few times as well.Definately wasnt a day for offshore kayak fishing with an ever increasing southerly.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Probably gonna pull the pin - Just had a look and the swell is peaking with sets around 10 foot and crunchy.

Gonna check it out tomorrow and have a crack if I can.


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

if the swell is peaking at 10 foot tomorrow...i would recomend you go out if you have left me your t-curve in your will !!!


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

couta1 said:


> if the swell is peaking at 10 foot tomorrow...i would recomend you go out if you have left me your t-curve in your will !!!


 I'll find a gutter before I give up the Tcurve.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

You just want to test your new hatch cover seals on the scupper pro   :wink: :wink:


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Climbing the walls this weekend "NO FISHING"damm this dog shit weather.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

With swell like that im glad i am doing the' mothers day 'thing today.
Enjoy whatever comes your way (6 to 10 footers)

hopefully we can get out next w/end 
Im already adicted to the offshore fishing !!!!!

Cheers Safa


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Checked every launch spot between Kingscliff and Byron.
Stupidly, I started at the wrong end and put in a 100km round trip.

A beach launch off Kingscliff offerred the slimmest chance in hell, but to negotiate the whitewater you'd need to stay next to the breakwall then zig zag through three different rips on the left hand side.


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

this cr*P weather is really depressing!!!..


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

this cr*P weather is really depressing!!!..


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Damn wind!!!


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Anyone up for a session tomorrow morning? (Tuesday)

I'm thinking Black Rock - Conditions look very promising!


----------

